# next stop - Mendelssohn



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mendelssohns - Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor (op. 25) , Yuja Wang, Kurt Masur (Full)*

*Kurt Masur (direction) Yuja Wang (piano) Verbier Festival Orchestra
Mendelssohn piano concerto opus 25

Mendelssohn's Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor (op. 25) was written in 1830--1, around the same time as his fourth symphony ("Italian"), and premiered in Munich in October 1831. He had already written a piano concerto in A minor with string accompaniment (1822) and two concertos with two pianos (1823--4).*

Such an inspiering and uplifting consert! Lovely, enthusiastic and sensitive performance

youtube comments

*This is the best performance of this piece i have ever heard﻿

This could be an explanation to the meaning of life: universe was created to compose/play/hear this wonderful piece.﻿

she's extraordinary !!﻿

Yuja wang is the best pianist in the world. Beautiful, fantastico, maravilloso!!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mendelssohn A Midummer Night's Dream John Eliot Gardiner*

Thisis great!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mendelssohn Violin Concerto E Minor OP.64 (Full Length) : Hilary Hahn & FRSO*

Mendelssohn Violin Concerto E Minor OP.64 (Full Length)
Violin : 힐러리 한 Hilary Hahn
Conductor : 파보 예르비 Paavo Jarvi 
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra 
11th,Jun,2012. Korean Art Centre Concert Hall,Seoul Korea.
-------------------------------------------------------------
I. Allegro﻿ molto appassionato-[0:01]
II. Andante-[13:20]
III. Allegretto non troppo -- Allegro molto vivace-[20:52]

Very reccomended! Sound, picture and performance is great, and this is one of my favourite violin consertos

youtube link

*just beautiful. such talent I listen w/ my mouth wide open in between big smiles
thanks for upload﻿

Yes, she does play wonderfully, and such a beautiful piece makes it even better.﻿

Talented and Sexy. I would studder and melt if I ever had the chance to meet her. Hilary is a Goddess.﻿

She is so good!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mendelssohn: Concertaria 'Infelice', op. 94 - Frans Brüggen - Simone Kermes - Live concert*

*Mendelssohn: Concertaria 'Infelice', op. 94

Radio Kamer Filharmonie o.l.v. Frans Brüggen
Simone Kermes, sopraan

Opgenomen zondag 11 april 2010 in de Grote Zaal van het Concertgebouw in Amsterdam.*

Fantastic and emphatic singing from Simone Kermes in this enjoyable piece

youtube comments

*Thank you for a first - I never heard this Concert Aria before. I enjoyed it thoroughly; especially, the early contrast between the 2 sopranos: the violin and the voice.

To see Frans Brüggen and Simone Kermes ,the great mezzo is an absolute privilege. Moving, brilliant. Thanks Avro ,the best as always! . A hug from Chile!﻿
*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mendelssohn: Concertaria 'Infelice', op. 94 - Frans Brüggen - Simone Kermes - Live concert*

*Mendelssohn: Concertaria 'Infelice', op. 94

Radio Kamer Filharmonie o.l.v. Frans Brüggen
Simone Kermes, sopraan

Opgenomen zondag 11 april 2010 in de Grote Zaal van het Concertgebouw in Amsterdam.*

Wonderfull singing!

youtube comments

*Thank you for a first - I never heard this Concert Aria before. I enjoyed it thoroughly; especially, the early contrast between the 2 sopranos: the violin and the voice.﻿

To see Frans Brüggen and Simone Kermes ,the great mezzo is an absolute privilege. Moving, brilliant. Thanks Avro ,the best as always! . A hug from Chile!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mendelssohn: 4. Sinfonie (»Italienische«) ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Paavo Järvi*

*I. Allegro vivace
II. Andante con moto
III. Con moto moderato
IV. Saltarello. Presto

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 16. Juni 2012 ∙*

Lovely work, performance and presentation.

youtube comments

*The italian Sinfonie of Mendelssohn is one of the most played Sinfonies ever. And I absolutly know why! Just go on a concert of a god orchestrer who playes the italien...﻿

A marvelous performance of a truly joyous piece of music. I love watching the conductor's face! He loves what he's hearing from his performers.*


----------

